# how can I "clean" my chinchilla's fur?



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

My chinchilla has somehow managed to get pee on her neck and I'm worried it will damage the hair as it feels tacky. I have tried letting her roll around longer than usual in the sand but it's not sorting it. I know I can't wet her, but would a tiny bit of waterless foam dog shampoo be safe to put on her?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would just leave her with the sand bath normally things like this they will clean off themselves


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree.

Just leave the sand bath there and I am sure it will clean off


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you, I will try leaving her sand down for even longer then, see if that shifts it


----------



## Pet Pro (Jul 12, 2017)

TabulaRasa said:


> My chinchilla has somehow managed to get pee on her neck and I'm worried it will damage the hair as it feels tacky. I have tried letting her roll around longer than usual in the sand but it's not sorting it. I know I can't wet her, but would a tiny bit of waterless foam dog shampoo be safe to put on her?


If the sand bath doesn't cut it, definitely get some pet bath wipes and try to wipe it off of her fur, this will not wet her enough to cause her any harm. But it will do just the trick to get the urine out of her fur. If you do not have pet bath wipes on hand, you can use baby wipes. Pet bath wipes would be the better option, but a lot of pet stores do not have this, baby wipes will do the trick ( if the sand does not work )


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

My friend used to run a chinchilla recue and in a few cases had to cut out clumps of hair. They soon grew back


----------

